# Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation (2004)



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2003)

I am sure I read somewhere recently that there was going to be a Starship Troopers sequel.

Anyone have any information on this?

Or ideas about what should be included or omitted in such a sequel?


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 20, 2003)

i would like to see one, mabye they could do it about a new kind of alein enemy attacking earth:rolly2:


----------



## keltikkitty (May 15, 2003)

I heard that Kelly Clarkson, American Idol from the first season is going to be in it.  

Maybe the new form of alien that's attacking earth will be scared away because of her voice.

Seriously, she's a good singer, IMO. Clay's better though. 

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## timdgreat (May 16, 2003)

oh man that would ruin the movie worse then the first one :rolly2:


----------



## HeyLynny (Jun 1, 2003)

*Great !*

It would be great to see a sequel, especiall if they used the same great cast!  I think this movie did not get the attention that it deserved.  I remember being in the movie theater and just saying "WOW" at so many things that I'd never seen before!  I would love to see a sequel.


----------



## L. Arkwright (Sep 28, 2003)

Ive heard its gonna take place on some kind of outpost thats being seiged by the bugs. Rico's not in this one though.


----------



## timdgreat (Sep 29, 2003)

so any one got a time frame, or a year when this may be coming out?:rolly2:


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 29, 2003)

Found out a bit more sold info for this film.

Apparently it will be direct to video, and stars the following people (none of whom I have heard of).

Richard Burgi
Colleen Porch
Bill Brown
Ed Quinn
Drew Powell
Ed Lauter
Kelly Carlson
Cy Carter
Brenda Strong
Lawrence Monoson
Jason-Shane Scott
Sandrine Holt
J.P. Manoux
Brian Tee
Sebastian Siegel

Notice that there is an actress there called "Kelly Carlson" - maybe that is where the rumour that Kelly CLarkson was going to appear came from.

IMDB Page for more info: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0367093/

Movie's own website:
www.starshiptroopers2.net
This site seems very sensitive to pop up blockers, I had to disable mine to see the content properly.

If you are having as much trouble making connections with the cast names, then you will find helpful bios on the above website - I recognised more than a few of the headshots.


----------



## timdgreat (Oct 3, 2003)

cool, thanks a lot Tab, thats a big help:rolly2:


----------



## SilverCaladan (Oct 6, 2003)

It looks interesting, but I'm still wondering how they are actually going to film the movie. Is it going to use the newscast storyline that the first one did?


----------



## timdgreat (Oct 9, 2003)

what do u mean by newcast storyline? :rolly2:


----------



## SilverCaladan (Oct 10, 2003)

like you know, they had the reporters filming and interviewing everyone and the random interruptions of "news broadcasts" and so on... it was kinda like those old newsreels that they showed of WWI and WWII


----------



## timdgreat (Oct 12, 2003)

well i dont think that it worked out at as well as it could have, but for the movie it did ok, but i would prefer if they did it diffrently for the next one:rolly2:


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2004)

*Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation*, is the name of the straight-to-video sequel to Paul Verhoeven's 1997 hit SF movie. It will debut on a special-edition DVD and VHS on June 1, Columbia TriStar Home Entertainment announced.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmm, I like Richard Burgi (he's been in 24, Firefly, and a bunch of other stuff), but I don't think it would be enough to make me watch this.  I might look out for the trailers and decide then.


----------



## timdgreat (Mar 29, 2004)

well ill most likely rent it if i can, dont think i want to buy it, we will have to see though:rolly2:


----------



## SilverCaladan (Apr 13, 2004)

_ARE_ there trailers on the television for straight to video movies?


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 15, 2004)

some times, but msot likely no:rolly2:


----------



## stevcolx (May 11, 2004)

*Seen it!*

I rented it last night. It's ok. You have to think of it as a different movie from the original. They've kinda spoiled it. See for yourselves. Rent it first, don't buy it first. I was a bit disappointed with it.


----------



## timdgreat (May 14, 2004)

oh its out already?:rolly2:


----------



## ray gower (May 19, 2004)

*Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation - Sequel- sort of*

*Synopsis*
Set about 5 years after the original and the war is not going entirely the humans way.
A small company of Mobile Infantry are cut off from their extraction point and take refuge in an abandoned outpost (actually it looks like a grain silo). Unfortunately for them, the bugs have plans for them.

If you are a fan of the first film, the probability is you will hate this and call it for everything. A lot of the tongue in cheek docu-centric novelty is missing and on the face of it, it has become a common Sci/Fi horror containing many of the set pieces created by Alien, the Thing, Pitch Black or any number of others.

But actually it is not that bad.
Much of the acting is better, the effects are as good as the original and it actually makes a point, thanks largely to the opening and ending scenes, which re-enact the originals documentary feel.

Like the original, this is a film about propoganda and how it is used to hide the truth.


----------



## SilverCaladan (May 25, 2004)

Uhoh... those are the words that I fear most: "Rent first, don't buy."


----------



## timdgreat (May 26, 2004)

yeah dont know if i even want to go looking for it now, mabye if i see it for like 5 bucks at a discount store ill buy it:rolly2:


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 6, 2004)

*Starship Troopers 2?*

Seen Starship Troopers 2 in the DVD section of Tescos - either as a standalone, or else in a set with the first Starship Troopers.

 As someone who never read the book, I "enjoyed" the film, in that I could a very nasty faschist undercurrent throughout the film - Man as the Aggressive Ape.

 Even if that's not Heinlein's original intention, and though I found the film pretty horrific, I could certainly appreciate it.

 However, I'm pretty strong on the feeling that, without contrary evidence, then Starship Troopers 2 is just another cheap cash in, with little to say or do that anyone woul.d care for.

 But is this too cynical a position? Has anybody actually seen it?

 If you haven't - would you actually see it? Or have the movie-makers spurned the entire SFF community by not staying true to the intentions of the author in the first?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Starship Troopers 2?*

The movie makers certainly did not stay true to Heinlein's intent in the first movie. It was twisted into a sort of heavy handed indictment of fascism, while Heinlein was, somewhat naively, glorifying the military ethos. I doubt that Heinlein's intent was to glorify fascism in any way, btw. 

As to this sequel - really, I don't see the point unless they have a truly interesting plot idea. 

Oddly, I just put up a big old post about the novel earlier today, in case you want to check it out: http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=2486


----------



## Krystal (Jan 29, 2005)

Let me see, it was interesting. Completely different from the first, it have a very definite different feel or look to it. But I must say that I enjoyed it. I have to agree that it is more into the horror side. 



Spoiler



How the bugs now can get into the human body wasn't a very novel idea but it make the story interesting.



Krystal


----------

